# Maze opens Oct. 28th at dusk



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Greeting Everyone!

I have been working very hard to complete this year's Maze of Terror / Halloween party. This year's theme is Superstions & Phobias. I got the concept from the movie "The Relic". We just put in 9 1/2 hrs on Sat. Oct. 21st! Just a few things to do before the big day. The maze isn't open to the general public, & I don't advertise on tv or radio. But if your a drive away from Southern MN, Mapleton area. Would like to come check out our "free" haunted attraction. Please send me an email for directions & details. Don't forget to bring your lucky charm with you, might need it.

It should be another spirited evening... come join us.

Haunty 

P.S. Please feel free to come in costume. And We never refuse to take a donation for next year's haunt.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats, Haunty and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

Good luck on the opening!


----------

